# Afinador De Guitarra



## renec1000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Alguien tiene un esquema de un afinador de guitarra? destape uno, y cuando lo iba a copiar me lo kitaron y q no tenia q arruinar las cosas haha


----------



## Climber (Oct 5, 2006)

Buenas renec 1000, yo también estoy interesado en fabricarme mi propio afinador, para guitarra acústica, aunque me gustaria is más allà i conseguir el esquema de un detector de frecuencia auditiva. 
Por tu parte supongo que lo quieres acústico porque en caso contrario eléctricamente se puede conseguir facilmente buscando por un freüenciometro i sabiendo que frecuencia tienes que afinar.

saludos


----------



## pete77 (Nov 1, 2006)

una vez buscando un afinador encontré esto, nunca lo arme.


----------



## houseman (Dic 29, 2006)

Hola chicos aqui les dejo este link para un afinado de guitarra
http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/notasrevistas13/nota02.htm
Espero que les sirva. Saludos.-


----------



## gusdelfin (Abr 24, 2008)

Afinador de guitarra con diagramas teoria y circuito impreso... solo falta montarlo

http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/notasrevistas13/nota02.htm


----------



## Andres-manuel (May 5, 2008)

esta bien, pero funcionara!?... voy a montarlo haber que pasa, pero si alguien lo ah montado comentenos que paso, gracias.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 26, 2009)

a ese de clubse no le veo mucha pinta de afinador...
lo mas lindo seria uno que tenga display 
hace mucho abri un afinador de esos baratos y vi que tenia 2 microcontroladores super SMD... asi que la veo dificil a que se pueda hacer uno asi medio complejo...
saludos!!


----------



## algp (Ago 27, 2009)

Realmente... ese afinador de clubse parece para una sola nota. Y con componentes muy normalitos no se que tan estable sea....

Y el primer diagrama basado en 555 necesita ser afinado primero, nota por nota...

Por ahi en google puedes encontrar algun diagrama mas si buscas "guitar tuner". Hay varios diagramas basados en microcontrolador. No puedo recomendar ninguno, pues no he probado ninguno.

Por otro lado en una pagina lei que consideraban mas efectivo y economico comprar uno hecho.

Pero si te interesa experimentar mas que ahorrar, te recomiendo leer todo lo que encuentres sobre el tema e ir probando.


----------



## inu789 (Ago 27, 2009)

pero eses dos son microfonos o solo es uno


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 31, 2009)

algp
"Pero si te interesa experimentar mas que ahorrar, te recomiendo leer todo lo que encuentres sobre el tema e ir probando."

el experimentar con eso se me hace que es mas caro...no ahorras nada...
un afinador aqui en argentina vale U$S 15...

yo en este caso me compraria uno echo pero si queres experimentar adelante!!
pero eso si, no penses en ahorrar porque en realidad vas a gastar mas de lo que sale uno ya echo...

saludos!


----------



## opelk180 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola a todos: Yo estoy atras de lo mismo, pero tratando de simplificarlo al maximo.
Este es el Thread https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/led-prende-al-detectar-frecuencia-24495/.

Mi idea es agregar en algun punto del preamplificador de guitarra, un circuito con uno o tres leds que se enciendan cuando toco la 5 cuerda y la misma esta afinada.  En el caso de usar tres led, serian  verde-rojo-verde, donde los verdes encenderian por encima y por debajo de la frecuencia buscada y el rojo prenderia al estar la cuerda en la frecuencia buscada.

Que les parece? Alguna idea?


----------

